# New optics



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

So with the new law change, I was just wondering what optics most everyone was gonna start setting up for.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Minox ZA5 3x9x50


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since I hunt multiple states on the ML and Utah is the only one that allows scopes I am staying with my peep sights.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nightforce 44x

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I will go with a 4x, or a 6. 
Don't need a lot of magnifacation, and you get a lot better scope
For your money when you go with a set scope.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't want anything fancy being that it's still a muzzeloader. But whatever I do get, it will be a vortex.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Not sure what I will put on my muzzy but it will not be a Vortex. ------SS


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Just curious, have you had some issues with Vortex?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Blackie6 said:


> Just curious, have you had some issues with Vortex?


No issues, they just look like crap to my eye. Lots of guys swear by them but I don't see it. Overpriced Tasco with a good warranty that you will have to use.....no thanks.-------SS


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I always hear about the great warranty of Vortex. And have heard just as many who had to use it. All quality optics have that warranty it's just never needed.
I have made my choice on a 2-7x33 leupold VX1 should be more than enough. And leupold PRW rings....Oh and it also has a lifetime warranty.

Spry


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Spry, I heard a story when I was a kid that a guy had to use the Leupold warranty once........but that was in the late 70's. I have never been able to substantiate this claim.----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad had a horse kick a rifle once, broke the bell right off the Leupold VX-II. Leupold said "send it in and we'll look at it", they sent back a fully refurbished scope. Leupold rocks... if you ever actually do need to use their warranty through no fault of your own.

As for Vortex, I got a scratch on the side of my new Razor spotting scope. I called them to see if they sold touch up paint. They said no, but sent it in and we'll repaint it for free. Seemed frivolous to me, but if thats the kind of service they are offering, I can see people sending things in more frequently for misc work.

-DallanC


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

My old Vari X from the mid 70s on a 6mm rem, has been to hell and back...scratched and worn. But never has moved POI. Dropped my Swaro binos off a rock once in the middle of a extended hunt...Ohhh S*** no! Didn't even leave a mark was honestly amazed they still focused . I did find my old pair of bushnell custom compact binos from the early 80s floating in the bilge of my duck boat once. Sent them in to bushnell and in 6 days had a new pair for free. My other 3 leupolds have proved just as solid but only a decade of testing on them so far. Now we will start a new testing decade, But they all may out live me now.

Spry


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The coolest Leupolds are the ones where the blueing is so old they turn slightly purple. I have a couple like that... rock steady scopes!


-DallanC


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a Vortex 1.75-5 sitting around so I put it on my Encore. I'll see how I like it I guess. The power range seems about right in my way of thinking. It is very bright in low light and I think something in the 5-7 range should be about the max needed.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

1x32 TC Hunter is staying on my Knight Bighorn


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

For right now I have a 3-9x40 Vortex on my muzzy which I took off the 7mm. Figured if I was going to purchase a new scope I wanted to upgrade the 7mm to a 4-16x42 Vortex. I have been looking at Vortex's lower power scopes that max out at 7 power and may purchase one of them if I decide I want a smaller scope on the muzzy and think the 3-9 would be better off on another rifle.

7mm Reloaded
You should look at the Vortex 1x scope for your muzzy if your happy with 1x. Its way better then the TC scope. I see a bunch of Vortex 1x scopes on KSL for almost new prices but I think the prices will be dropping soon. I have the TC on my first muzzy and hunted with it for a few years then put the Vortex on the new muzzy and have to say the Vortex is a lot clearer and to me its not like looking through a toilet paper roll with cross hairs like the TC is.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

muddydogs said:


> For right now I have a 3-9x40 Vortex on my muzzy which I took off the 7mm. Figured if I was going to purchase a new scope I wanted to upgrade the 7mm to a 4-16x42 Vortex. I have been looking at Vortex's lower power scopes that max out at 7 power and may purchase one of them if I decide I want a smaller scope on the muzzy and think the 3-9 would be better off on another rifle.
> 
> 7mm Reloaded
> You should look at the Vortex 1x scope for your muzzy if your happy with 1x. Its way better then the TC scope. I see a bunch of Vortex 1x scopes on KSL for almost new prices but I think the prices will be dropping soon. I have the TC on my first muzzy and hunted with it for a few years then put the Vortex on the new muzzy and have to say the Vortex is a lot clearer and to me its not like looking through a toilet paper roll with cross hairs like the TC is.


I'll stick with American made, I see better looking through toilet paper at my age.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya well your loss.
Hate to tell you but the whole buy America thing was lost 30 years ago. Most of our groceries, clothes and health care products come from other countries. Heck even trees harvested in the USA are shipped to international waters where they are cut into boards and sold back to us. Problem now is that companies like WalMart that stock mostly foreign products also employee a bunch of American workers so its not like we can just stop imports and put millions out of work. Only entity that employees more American's then WalMart is the US Government. So while I agree buy American is best I have a hard time turning down quality products at reasonable prices when my kitchen cupboards, closets, automobiles, and anything else in my house contains things made in part or whole in a foreign country. I especially like the stuff that was made elsewhere but assembled in the USA, isn't this kind of like WalMart where they buy foreign products but employee Americans to sell it?

I know I degressed but I'm old enough to remember when Buy America was a big deal and that is all one heard about, didn't do any good back then and it sure isn't going to change now.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll stick with better quality, better warranty, and happens to be American made which is a plus.------SS


Before you flip your lid, the warranty is the same but you never have to use it. That makes it better.-------SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

if I had money id put a 1-4x or 1-6x but since I don't im gonna keep on hunting with open sights n trying to get close


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'll stick with better quality, better warranty, and happens to be American made which is a plus.------SS
> 
> Before you flip your lid, the warranty is the same but you never have to use it. That makes it better.-------SS


Well that's the thing. The Vortex 1x scope is better quality, better warranty and the same or cheaper than the TC scope. Heck the Vortex has better glass and sharper image then Nikon's 1x scope.

Not going to flip my lid, don't care what anyone does I was just pointing out something that I think is good then pointing out the buy America deal is long lost. Never had to use Vortex's warranty myself and I have 2 of there binoculars and 4 scopes. I have heard of problems with every scope out there so no one company is immune from a little warranty work.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

They'll never admit it, or release the data, but I bet Vortex products go in for Warranty on a 10:1 rate as compared to the comparably priced American and Japanese optics. 

It's all good with them, they make the product cheap enough that they can replace it a couple times and still run a massive marketing scheme for the price you pay for it.

Don't get me wrong, they work fine and are good enough. They just aren't as good as what we've already had available for years. It's all about marketing.....not one comes close to Vortex on that front. -----SS


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is my new choice in optics on the Omega. 2-7x33 VX1 
Mounted and bore sighted. Now warmer weather for a range day and i'm ready.
No need waiting till the last minute;-) Plus i now have 3 that need a range day.

Spry


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

7MM RELOADED said:


> 1x32 TC Hunter is staying on my Knight Bighorn


Didn't you just send me a picture of your new muzzle loader scope?
?


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

tabbyhunter said:


> 7MM RELOADED said:
> 
> 
> > 1x32 TC Hunter is staying on my Knight Bighorn
> ...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> They'll never admit it, or release the data, but I bet Vortex products go in for Warranty on a 10:1 rate as compared to the comparably priced American and Japanese optics.
> 
> It's all good with them, they make the product cheap enough that they can replace it a couple times and still run a massive marketing scheme for the price you pay for it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they work fine and are good enough. They just aren't as good as what we've already had available for years. It's all about marketing.....not one comes close to Vortex on that front. -----SS


You don't believe the Viper and Razor lines are as good as any leupold line?

Sounds like you had a bad experience. I haven't had any issues with Vortex. The only warranties I have heard are people dropping their stuff down rocks. I don't expect quality glass to hold up to being dropped on rocks, maybe that is me. That 10:1 is pulled out of thin air though, and most those warranties are operators not handling their equipment properly. If you drop something, the company isn't low quality if it breaks. If I throw a baseball at my window, I expect it to break. Vortex still covers that.

I will say having used both a lot, I don't see any quality gap between either. I like the features of the vortex, and they cost me less.

Razor optics really impress me. Swarovski is the only glass I have used enough to confidently say yeah, its better than the others. It stands out. Otherwise, I don't see any issue with Vortex. And, Leupold costs more.

As for warranty, most companies have a Limited Lifetime. Its different. I have heard of companies turning others away.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

tabbyhunter said:


> tabbyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not gonna risk it. I don't have two guns to play with. (;
> ...


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thinking about potentially adding a Redfield scope to the collection. Anybody have any experience with Redfields lately?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure whatever scope you get is rated for magnum loads... muzzleloaders kick, I've shaken apart other scopes in the past. Current scope is a 1x shotgun scope... its been rock solid.

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

the topic here seemed to shift a bit. well, i fall into the same camp as random elk on the scopes. when i lived in louisiana, all you needed was a scope to hold its zero. BDC's, mil dot or target turrets were not even in the stores. that said, our leupold scopes were hit and miss, literally. some were rock solid even with physical abuse. others would drift zero on magnums for no apparent reason. back then the leupold warranty was good. during the 2008 recession the warranty got weak pretty quick. during that time i got rid of most leupolds i own and haven't looked back since. i went with nikon, swfa and eventually vortex. they have each exceeded my expectations when paired with appropriate applications. The name didn't cost me a dime more and i got a great warranty with vortex. don't' get me wrong, they aren't as good as nightforce, us optics or S&B but neither is a leupold. for the price, you get a very solid scope with most of the vortex line and a stellar warranty. their marketing is good because the product works and so does word of mouth. just like all companies there will be a few lemons but at least you're not left holding the bag.


----------

